# Mask Latex and Brush Longevity.



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks for the tip... 
I have a big issue with throwing away brushes at all!!! So hopefully this will help... 
I just unrolled a bag of cotton balls while watching TV last night cuz I wanna corpse some dollar store funkins so I will be trying this out shortly.


----------

